# Psycholinguistics to the resku



## Lana (Jan 26, 2009)

Having chosen English as the preferred language in the EEC, the European Parliament has commissioned a feasibility study in ways of improving efficiency in communications between Government departments.

"European officials have often pointed out that English spelling is unnecessarily difficult, for example: cough, plough, rough, through and thorough. What is clearly needed is a phased programme of changes to iron out these anomalies. The programme would, of course, be administered by a committee staff at top level by participating nations.

In the first year, for example, the committee would suggest using 's' instead of the soft 'c'. Sertainly sivil servants in all sities would resieve this news with job. Then the hard 'c' could be replaced by 'k' sinse both letters are pronounsed alike. Not only would this klear up konfusion in the minds of klerikal workers, but typewriters kould be made with one less letter.

There would be growing enthusiasm when in the sekond year, it was announsed that the troublesome 'ph' would henseforth be writtne 'f'. This would make words like fotograf' twenty persent shorter in print.

In the third year, publik akseptanse of the new spelling kan be expekted to reash the stage where more komplikated shanges are possible. Governments would enkourage the removal of double leters whish have always been a deterent to akurate speling.

We would al agre that the horible mes of silent 'e's in the languag is disgrasful. Therefor we kould drop them and kontinu to read and writ as though nothing had hapend. By this tim it would be four years sins the skem began and peopl would be reseptive to steps sutsh as replasing 'th' by 'z'. Perhaps zen ze funktion of 'w' kould be taken on by 'v', vitsh is, after al, half a 'w'. Shortly after zis, ze unesesary 'o' kould be dropd from vords kontaining 'ou'. Similar arguments vud of kors be aplid to ozer kombinations of leters.

Kontinuing zis proses yer after yer, ve vud eventuli hav a reli sensibl riten styl. After tventi yers zer vud be no mor trubls, difikultis and evrivun vud find it ezi tu understand ech ozer. Ze drems of the Guvermnt vud finali hav kum tru."


----------



## NicNak (Jan 26, 2009)

:funny: Hey, it made perfect sense to me :blush:


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 26, 2009)

[SIGN]10/10[/SIGN] 

:lol:


----------



## Meg (Jan 27, 2009)

Argh!


----------



## Banned (Jan 27, 2009)

The scary thing is I was able to read it just as easily as I read normal English.


----------



## Mari (Jan 28, 2009)

Sracmebld Txet: If you cuold raed taht oaky tehn jsut for fun try tihs one wrhee olny the fisrt and lsat ltteer of ecah wrod rmneias in the smae oerdr, ueslns of cosure the wrod is olny tehre leretts. :dimples: Mari


----------



## amastie (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes, Mari, I've heard that before.  Interesting, isn't it.


----------



## Mashka (Feb 17, 2009)

YAY this is my...thingy! I'm going into psycholinguistics at my university


----------

